# 

## .:migotka:.

Czy są na forum osoby, które zrezygnowały z możliwości wybudowania garażu i zdecydowały się na wiatę?
Dlaczego tak postanowiliście?
Czy żałujecie wyboru?

Czy w zimie samochód jest choć trochę mniej zaśnieżony, niż gdy stoi pod chmurką? 


Pytam, bo poważnie zaczęłam się zastanawiać, czy stać mnie, aby lekką ręką wydać ok 30-40tys na przytulny pokój dla auta... Przydałyby się na urządzanie wnętrza  :smile: 
Prawdopodobnie będą dwa samochody, bo choć obecnie nie jeżdżę, to po przeprowadzce będę musiała przeprosić się z prawkiem i zakupić jakieś małe sprytne autko. Do tej pory pomysł był taki, aby w dom wbudować jednostanowiskowy garaż, a obok przytulić do jego zewnętrznej ściany wiatę. 
Tylko tak się zastanawiam: będziemy codziennie losować zapałki, kto dziś ma zaparkować w garażu, a kto pod wiatą??
Czy będzie mi się chciało wjeżdżać do tego garażu? Nie jestem wprawnym kierowcą i takie ciasne przestrzenie mnie hmm... onieśmielają   :wink: 

I jeszcze jedno: zazwyczaj w garażu lub w pomieszczeniu zorganizowanym z nim trzyma się sprzęty ogrodowe, zapasowe opony i trzy miliony innych dupereli. Gdzie to trzymać mając wiatę??

----------


## QBELEK

> I jeszcze jedno: zazwyczaj w garażu lub w pomieszczeniu zorganizowanym z nim trzyma się sprzęty ogrodowe, zapasowe opony i trzy miliony innych dupereli. Gdzie to trzymać mając wiatę??


kosiarkę pożyczać od somsiada, opony trzymać w serwisie, grabie w szałerku...
 Też się zastanawiam nad wiatą ale w takim miejscu by nie kolidowało a nawet  uzupełniało się z garażem wybudowanym później np. wiata przejazdowa.

----------


## eniu

> kosiarkę pożyczać od somsiada, opony trzymać w serwisie, grabie w szałerku...
>  Też się zastanawiam nad wiatą ale w takim miejscu by nie kolidowało a nawet  uzupełniało się z garażem wybudowanym później np. wiata przejazdowa.


Najtaniej to będzie sprzedać samochód..... :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## .:migotka:.

> Najtaniej to będzie sprzedać samochód.....


Jasne, a tak na serio?

----------


## eniu

> Jasne, a tak na serio?


Ja to tak tylko na żarty Qbelka dpowiadałem.Ja od kominków! Ale ....kobyłka u płotu.

Wiate mom ,a nawet dwie (bo w garażu pierdoły i nikt nie wjedzie).
Jestem zwolennikiem tego rodzaju "ukryć" dla samochodów.
Śnieg faktycznie, pod wietę wleci ,ale dwa ,trzy razy w roku.
Najgorszy jest deszcz ,który zmarznie . Czasem to nie wiesz czy 
siekiery nie użyć by auto otworzyć.Od tego wiata chroni skutecznie
 Pod wiatą generalnie nie ma porannej skrobanki ,
a są tacy co mówią ,że w nieogrzewanym
garażu samochód rdzewieje.

Garaż i owszem - dla dzieci , by miały gdzie biznes rozkręcić.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

30-40tys aż tyle? Swojego nie liczyłem, no ale jak się doda bramę i inne duperele...
Rzeczywiście jest się  nad czym zastanowić.

Ale gdzie chować rowery, kosiarkę, narzędzia ...?

----------


## eniu

> 30-40tys aż tyle? Swojego nie liczyłem, no ale jak się doda bramę i inne duperele...
> Rzeczywiście jest się  nad czym zastanowić.
> 
> Ale gdzie chować rowery, kosiarkę, narzędzia ...?


Wiaty można rozbudowywać ,uszczelniać, zamykać,przegradzać -wszystko w jednym stylu ,łatwizna. Sukcesywnie jak się od dna (many ,many...) odbijesz...

----------


## .:migotka:.

Liczyłam wg tego, co Archon podaje w swoich wyliczeniach.
Dla przykładu "Dom w Lukrecji" wersja bez garażu koszt szacunkowy to 298 800,00zł, Lukrecja z garażem z dachem pulpitowym 335 000,00zł, Lukrecja z garażem i dachem dwuspadowym obniżonym względem głównej kalenicy 374 800,00zł. Wszystkie kosztorysy są podane na IV kw. 2010r, czyli aktualne.

Jest nad czym myśleć, stąd moje pytania  :smile:

----------


## eniu

> Liczyłam wg tego, co Archon podaje w swoich wyliczeniach.
> Dla przykładu "Dom w Lukrecji" wersja bez garażu koszt szacunkowy to 298 800,00zł, Lukrecja z garażem z dachem pulpitowym 335 000,00zł, Lukrecja z garażem i dachem dwuspadowym obniżonym względem głównej kalenicy 374 800,00zł. Wszystkie kosztorysy są podane na IV kw. 2010r, czyli aktualne.
> 
> Jest nad czym myśleć, stąd moje pytania


Dom z garażem w zwartej ,miejskiej zabudowie - ok. Ale jeśli masz działkę "luzaka" i nie masz wujka w Ameryce ,to skończ najpierw dom , a samochód jeden sezon odskrobiesz . Potem zobaczysz . Skromną ( nawet niezbyt piękną) wiatę możesz po pięciu latach spalić w kominku (ha,ha)

----------


## jan_z_wolna

eniu ma rację. Jak boisz się, że może nie starczyć na chatę a działkę masz dużą, to zrezygnuj z garażu.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Tylko to niestety nie jest takie proste, bo jeśli bym decydowała się na wiatę dwustanowiskową, to będę musiała inaczej umiejscowić dom na działce niż gdyby dom był od razu z garażem. Działka nie jest taka duża - 9,3a, szer frontu 28m.

Czy ktoś z was użytkuje wiatę zamiast garażu? Bo nie ukrywam, liczę bardzo na opinie użytkowników.

----------


## QBELEK

> Tylko to niestety nie jest takie proste, bo jeśli bym decydowała się na wiatę dwustanowiskową, to będę musiała inaczej umiejscowić dom na działce niż gdyby dom był od razu z garażem. Działka nie jest taka duża - 9,3a, szer frontu 28m.
> 
> Czy ktoś z was użytkuje wiatę zamiast garażu? Bo nie ukrywam, liczę bardzo na opinie użytkowników.


Masz działkę podobnej wielkości co my ale my pobudowaliśmy mniejszy domek. Auto szybciej rdzewieje w ogrzewanym garażu szczególnie zimą gdy posypują solą drogi. Max dla garażu to 7 stopni, wyżej sol wchodzi w reakcję z karoserią. Mój były szef miał garaż a jednak auto stawiał we wiacie osłoniętej od strony wietrznej szczapami drewna na opał. Myślę że podstawą jest wlasnie ta wlasciwa strona osłonięcia i dobry aumulator.
Lubię pogrzebać w mojej gwieździe  :smile:  więc nie wyobrażam sobie tego w garażu w bryle budynku, a i od zapachu spalin się nie odgrodzisz na 100 %.

----------


## .:migotka:.

> Max dla garażu to 7 stopni, wyżej sol wchodzi w reakcję z karoserią.


 Jeśli byłby garaż, to nieogrzewany - i tak trochę ciepła przeniknie z domu i powinno być tam ok 5 st nawet przy mrozach (oparte na wypowiedziach użytkowników nieogrzewanych garaży łączonych z domem).

Z ta zawietrzną to mam mały problem. Najergonomiczniej byłoby zdobić wiatę "przyklejoną" do ogrodzenia (wjazd cofnięty 2 m w głąb działki) tak, ze po otwarciu bramy wjeżdżałoby się pod zadaszenie. Drugi sposób to odwrócić wjazd tak, żeby był bokiem do frontu - ale wtedy muszę zrobić dość długi podjazd i wybetonować kostką ponad połowę przedogródka (samochód musi gdzieś skręcić o 90 stopni). Tyle, że przy tym drugim położeniu byłby lepiej chroniony od wiatru (wjazd jest od zachodu - najczęstszy kierunek wiatrów). 

Wiata podoba mi się ażurowa, postawiona na słupach - podobno nie trzeba wtedy zachowywać odległości od granic tak jak przy budynku ze ścianami, czy to prawda?
Obsadziłabym ją z boków jakimiś tujami, będą naturalne zielone ściany  :smile:

----------


## .:migotka:.

> Lubię pogrzebać w mojej gwieździe  więc nie wyobrażam sobie tego w garażu w bryle budynku


Dlaczego nie wyobrażasz sobie grzebania w aucie w garażu? Mój ślubny jako jeden z argumentów na mieszkanie z samochodem pod jednym dachem wymienia właśnie możliwość dłubania w aucie nawet zimą...

----------


## QBELEK

> Dlaczego nie wyobrażasz sobie grzebania w aucie w garażu? Mój ślubny jako jeden z argumentów na mieszkanie z samochodem pod jednym dachem wymienia właśnie możliwość dłubania w aucie nawet zimą...


 Źle mnie zrozumiałaś, chodziło mi o minus grzebania w garażu w bryle budynku. Natomiast garaż osobny a co za tym idzie część warsztatowa jest wg. mniej najlepszym miejscem do majsterkowania. Nikt się nie wtrąca a i w domu nie słyszą mojej łaciny  :smile:

----------


## eniu

> Źle mnie zrozumiałaś, chodziło mi o minus grzebania w garażu w bryle budynku. Natomiast garaż osobny a co za tym idzie część warsztatowa jest wg. mniej najlepszym miejscem do majsterkowania. Nikt się nie wtrąca a i w domu nie słyszą mojej łaciny


Prowde rzekłeś  :smile:

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Po takiej budowie, to na dłuższy czas grzebanie w aucie zejdzie na drugi plan :big lol: 
Jeżeli garaż jest nieogrzewany, to trzeba izolować ścianę, którą współdzieli z budynkiem. W domu w którym mieszkałem, temperatury spokojnie spadały poniżej 0 w takim garażu.

----------


## eniu

> Po takiej budowie, to na dłuższy czas grzebanie w aucie zejdzie na drugi plan
> Jeżeli garaż jest nieogrzewany, to trzeba izolować ścianę, którą współdzieli z budynkiem. W domu w którym mieszkałem, temperatury spokojnie spadały poniżej 0 w takim garażu.


Izolacja ściany ma jeszcze  i tą zaletę , że mniej słychać w domu, jak klniesz w zimnym garażu  :smile:

----------


## kamykkamyk2

> ..Wiaty można rozbudowywać ,uszczelniać, zamykać,przegradzać -wszystko w jednym stylu ,łatwizna. Sukcesywnie jak się od dna (many ,many...) odbijesz... .


Niestety nie można, chyba że tylko rzeczami niezwiązanymi z nią na stałe, bo wtedy to nie jest już wiata. (tak mi rzekli w PINB). 

Jeżeli chodzi o pomoc autorowi wątku, to ja mam wiatę dwustanowiskową. Zdecydowałem się na budowę wiaty ze względu na szerokość działki. Jest bardzo wąska, a wiatą możesz przysunąc się prawie do samej granicy. Jeżeli chodzi o użytkowanie, to trochę zawiewa śnieg na szyby podczas silnego wiatru, z deszczem to nie ma problemu, poza tym mam zamiar (gdy będzie kaska) obstawić wiatę dookoła takimi ażurowymi przesłami, nie będzie zawiewać.  :yes:

----------


## eniu

"obstawić wiatę dookoła takimi ażurowymi przesłami, nie będzie zawiewać. "


a co nato PINB ?

----------


## .:migotka:.

Właśnie, jak to w końcu z tymi wiatami jest? Które można podstawiać przy granicy, a które w odległości 3 lub 4 metrów?

----------


## bRutaL

Hej a  może po prostu postaw sobie blaszany garaż dwustanowiskowy. koszt z montażem coś ok 5000zł i ani auto nie zardzewieje ani nie będziesz musiała skrobać. Ja planuje taki garaż postawić przed budową bo będzie tez służył za schowek an różne materiały itd.

----------


## QBELEK

jak ktoś jest estetą to mu balszak wychodzi bokiem, ładna drewniana wiata zawsze się przyda po wybudowaniu garażu np. na szczapy drzewa.

----------


## kamykkamyk2

> "obstawić wiatę dookoła takimi ażurowymi przesłami, nie będzie zawiewać. "
> 
> 
> a co nato PINB ?


Jeżeli ażurowe panele nie są związane na stałe z wiatą, to można je instalować.




> Właśnie, jak to w końcu z tymi wiatami jest? Które można podstawiać przy granicy, a które w odległości 3 lub 4 metrów?


Wiatę możesz postawić w jakiej chcesz odległości od granicy i to za zgłoszeniem budowy. Odległości 3 lub 4 metry dotyczą garaży, budynków gospodarczych, domów itp. 




> Hej a może po prostu postaw sobie blaszany garaż dwustanowiskowy. koszt z montażem coś ok 5000zł i ani auto nie zardzewieje ani nie będziesz musiała skrobać. Ja planuje taki garaż postawić przed budową bo będzie tez służył za schowek an różne materiały itd.


Garaż blaszany może nie jest estetyczny, ale nie jest drogi,a to też jakieś rozwiązanie jest, tyle że potrzebne jest pozwolenie na budowę.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Blaszak zdecydowanie odpada.
Chyb jednak zdecydujemy się na pojedynczy garaż i doklejoną do niego wiatę. Dom będzie odsunięty tym bokiem 4m od granicy, więc zmieści się podjazd szeroki na 3 metry i wzdłuż granicy jakieś krzewy.

Mniej więcej coś takiego:


Czy coś takiego może stać w odległości ok 1m od granicy? Ścian nie ma i nie będzie miało.

----------


## bRutaL

> Wiatę możesz postawić w jakiej chcesz odległości od granicy i to za zgłoszeniem budowy. Odległości 3 lub 4 metry dotyczą garaży, budynków gospodarczych, domów itp.


Garaży blaszanych tzw. blaszaków do 5,5 m nie obowiazuje odstep 4 m,  zmieniło się to  ostatnio.

http://muratordom.pl/budowa/przed-bu...2C13_3646.html

----------


## .:migotka:.

Ale ja nie chcę blaszaka.

----------


## Piczman

Podciągam.
Plan mam taki, wiata 5 m  "głęboka" i 7 m szeroka.
W tym część pod samochód ( albo potańcówę w stylu staropolskim  :smile:  ) 4x5 i 3x5 do zagospodarowania.
Połowa z tych 3x5 to będzie schowek na narzędzia i kosiarkę, druga część to coś w stylu altanki na grila .

Rzut mojego pomysłu :



Dach ok. 30 stopni kopertowy pokryty blachą.
Słupy rzeźbione, krokwie też ale bez przesady.
Drewno na biało a dach czarny ( podobna kolorystyka jak dom z zewnątrz) .

Proszę o opinię  :smile:

----------


## kamykkamyk2

Mnie się pomysł podoba, buduj, a później pokaż nam zdjęcia. :yes:

----------


## Piczman

Się robi.
Dziś będę miał wycenę robocizny i rozpiskę drewna, oszacuję koszty.
Potem zbuduję o pokażę !

----------


## Gosiek33

Co wy z tymi kosiarkami, grabiami i innymi niezbędnikami w garażu  :big lol:  to doskonale radzi sobie w nawet małej szopce  :yes: 

Garażu nie mam bo mnie nie stać na niego, ale postawienie wiaty zacznę rozważać... jak położę podłogi w pokojach  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Blaszak zdecydowanie odpada.
> Chyb jednak zdecydujemy się na pojedynczy garaż i doklejoną do niego wiatę. Dom będzie odsunięty tym bokiem 4m od granicy, więc zmieści się podjazd szeroki na 3 metry i wzdłuż granicy jakieś krzewy.
> 
> Mniej więcej coś takiego:
> 
> 
> Czy coś takiego może stać w odległości ok 1m od granicy? Ścian nie ma i nie będzie miało.


jaka piekna wiata....to na dachu to pleksi? co myslicie o takim dachu, wygląda super nowocześnie

----------


## Piczman

Też jestem za tym żeby nie stawiać garażu tylko po to żeby trzymać kosiarkę, ale, ,,,
Każdy ma inne potrzeby, jak się mieszka na wsi to często pali się drewnem, drewno trzeba składować, potrzebna piła, siekiera i inne narzędzia, do tego ta kosiarka albo jeszcze podkaszarka,szpadel,grabki, klucze do samochodu itd.
Mój sąsiad postawił murowany garaż szeroki na jakieś 11 m i głęboki na 8 m i gdyby nie to że dostawił go do granicy to by go już nie wcisnął !
Ja wolę wiatę z altanką oraz trochę miejsca na trawnik, palić będę brykietem drzewnym albo przejdę na prąd, opony wolę trzymać na strychu, inne narzędzia też.
Uważam że dla mnie takie rozwiązanie będzie lepsze.

Ta wiata na zdjęciu ładna, ale nie tania !

----------


## kamykkamyk2

> Co wy z tymi kosiarkami, grabiami i innymi niezbędnikami w garażu  to doskonale radzi sobie w nawet małej szopce 
> 
> Garażu nie mam bo mnie nie stać na niego, ale postawienie wiaty zacznę rozważać... jak położę podłogi w pokojach


Mnie też nie stać na garaż, więc kosiarkę, szpadle itp. trzymam w wiatrołapie, chociaż okropnie to wygląda,  bo muszę, gdyż nie mam nawet szopki.  :yes:  Dlatego pomysł Piczmana jest super, ma wszystko w jednym. :big grin:

----------


## Gosiek33

Dach z pleksi daje wrażenie lekkości, ale w upały cienia nie da, a i duże śniegi też nie będą mu służyły. To raczej nie nasz klimat.

----------


## tomek131

To chyba poliwęglan

----------


## Piczman

> To chyba poliwęglan


To już wiemy skąd ta cena  :smile:

----------


## tomek131

> jak ktoś jest estetą to mu balszak wychodzi bokiem, ładna drewniana wiata zawsze się przyda po wybudowaniu garażu np. na szczapy drzewa.


Są garaże blaszaki a na zewnątrz styropian i tynk i pomalowane pod kolorek domu.Dach jak na domu.Z zewnątrz nie do odróżnienia od murowanego (bo niby kto wie co przykrył styropian-czy blachę,czy konstrukcję drewnianą czy 1metrowy mur) Chyba gdzieś czytałem ,że dwustanowiskowy z postawieniem i podłożem z dobrą bramą maks 20tys

----------


## Piczman

Zamówiłem drzewo, prawdopodobnie na początku kwietnie czyli za miesiąc fachowcy przyjdą poskładać ta wiatę o której pisałem.
Wkleję zdjęcia i podam koszty, wstępnie materiał bez blachy to 2 tyś a robocizna 1,5 tyś.
Dodatkowo zdecydowałem zrobić kojec dla psa o wymiarach 2x3 w takim samym stylu z dachem kopertowym .
Jestem ciekawy jak to wyjdzie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Piczman

Melduję że drzewo już mam i czekam aż lekko przeschnie żeby za ok. 2 tygodnie zbudować tą wiatę.
Sama wiata to dokładnie 3 m3 i  koszt 2100 zł, płaciłem 700 zł za m3 na gotowo .



CDN.

----------


## michal.bdg

Witam ja tez odpuściłem garaż i żałuję, mogłem chociaż jedynkę dostawić z boku. Ceny z katalogów sa mocno przesadzone, garaż dostawiony to ok.10-12m ściany (6/3,5), max. ok 40m dachówki+ więźba. Jaki może być koszt robocizny majstra  który zrobi to z marszu? 
zalety:
-usytuowanie w miarę możliwości tylko na zimnej północnej stronie
-bałagan i budowę masz za jednym podejściem
-jeśli zmieścisz garaż przyklejony z boku i posadowisz dom możliwie blisko frontu działki wydasz znacznie mniej na kostkę, podjazdy itp. a zima będziesz miał zdecydowanie mniej do odśnieżania.
-jeśli cofniesz budynek bo w przyszłości planujesz postawić przed nim, lub z boku garaż pomyśl ile pola do zagospodarowania będziesz miał przed domem i związanych z tym kosztów. 
-jeśli masz małą działkę np. w mieście wjazd do garażu bezpośrednio z drogi, nie wydajesz na bramę, tylko na furtkę na wysokości drzwi wejściowych.
-budynek gospodarczy lub garaż to zdecydowanie większy podatek do płacenia.
-klamotów typu: kosiarka, rowery, zimowe opony łopaty szpadle itp. zawsze jest spora a gdzieś to trzeba trzymać.
-małe szopki i tego typu pomieszczenia porozsiewane podziałce zawsze wyglądają szpetnie,  chyba ze utopimy w nie zdecydowanie więcej kasy niż w garaż na etapie budowy domu.
-wygoda i komfort bezcenne, dźwiganie zakupów w ulewny dzień z wiaty do oddalonego domu  :Smile: 
Nie mam garażu i żałuję 
-Michał

----------


## eniu

> Melduję że drzewo już mam i czekam aż lekko przeschnie żeby za ok. 2 tygodnie zbudować tą wiatę.
> Sama wiata to dokładnie 3 m3 i  koszt 2100 zł, płaciłem 700 zł za m3 na gotowo .
> 
> 
> 
> CDN.


Bedziesz czekał aż Ci lekko przeschnie ,to Ci się lekko poskręca - buduj!

----------


## Piczman

> Bedziesz czekał aż Ci lekko przeschnie ,to Ci się lekko poskręca - buduj!


Zalecenie wykonawcy, wszystko ma być szlifowane i rzeźbione, ponoć mokra nawierzchnia drewna bardzo w tym przeszkadza.
Zabija papier ścierny.
Przez 2 tygodnie nie powykręca, upałów nie ma i jest dobrze/prawidłowo ułożone.

Też bym już chciał  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Kuba Dąb

tak papieru sciernego załować?  :big tongue:

----------


## Piczman

Podstawy pod słupy wylane, jako szalunek ponad ziemię użyłem rury PCV fi 150 .
Jak już wszystko zwiąże odetnę co trzeba żeby nie wystawało ponad kamyk .



Za kilka dni składamy  :big tongue:

----------


## aglig

Piczman a pozwolenie na budowę masz? Bo to chcesz zbudować pozwolenia wymaga.

----------


## Piczman

Nie mam .
Niby do 35 m2 mogę na zgłoszenie,  "ledwo" się mieszczę  :wink: 

A tak na serio to mam to w d ... !

----------


## aglig

Jak masz to w d.. to twoja sprawa.
Ale tak dla uściślenia każdy garaż bez względu na powierzchnię wymaga pozwolenia na budowę ( nawet blaszak)

----------


## markoos

Witam
Mam pytanie co do wiaty.
Mam w projekcie dom z wiatą. 
Konstrukcja:
Wiata na wylanym fundamencie.
na fundament podwalina do niej przymocowane słupy 14x14 z drzewa. a następnie ściany osłoniętę płytą OSB a w środek wełna. Grubość ściany wychodzi wtedy 18cm.

Czy mogę to zmienić w ten sposób że wyleje 3 słupy żelbetowe a zamiast ścian z OSB to wymuruję np betonem komórkowym 12cm i na to styropian 6-8cm ?
Bramy brak. czyli nie będzie to chyba garaż.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piczman

> Jak masz to w d.. to twoja sprawa.
> Ale tak dla uściślenia każdy garaż bez względu na powierzchnię wymaga pozwolenia na budowę ( nawet blaszak)


Ja garażu nie buduję.
To co postawię wymaga zgłoszenia .

----------


## Piczman

> Bramy brak. czyli nie będzie to chyba garaż.


Budujesz garaż bez bramy garażowej, tak mi się wydaje, typowa wiata stoi bez fundamentu .

----------


## Piczman

Melduję rozpoczęcie prac dziś o godz. 7:00 .
Jutro wkleję fotki  :smile:

----------


## markoos

> Budujesz garaż bez bramy garażowej, tak mi się wydaje, typowa wiata stoi bez fundamentu .


Fundament mam normalnie w projekcie. 
Jedynie ściany mam z OSB ktore chce zamienic na gazobeton

----------


## Piczman

Budowa wiaty/altany ruszyła, oto postępy po pierwszym dniu :




CDN.

----------


## aglig

> Ja garażu nie buduję.
> To co postawię wymaga zgłoszenia .


Piczman twoja sprawa jak chcesz coś robić bez pozwolenia, ale nie wprowadzaj czytających ten wątek w błąd.
To co stawiasz jak najbardziej wymaga pozwolenia na budowę, ze względu i na funkcje ( garaż otwarty , zamknięty bez wyjątku) i na powierzchnie zabudowy ( powyżej 25 m2)
Tak trochę na potwierdzenie moich słów, jak by sie ktoś jeszcze chciał kłócić że bez fundamentów to nie wymaga (a legalizacja minimum 25 tys. zł)



> Wyrok z dnia 22 października 2004 r. Wojewódzki Sąd Administracyjny w Warszawie IV SA 1535/03
>   Fakt trwałego związania obiektu z gruntem bądź brak takiego trwałego połączenia obiektu z gruntem nie przesądza o tym, czy wymagane jest pozwolenie na budowę, czy też nie.
> Uzasadnienie:
>   Ustalenia stanu faktycznego sprawy, dokonane przez organy nadzoru budowlanego, są bezsporne. Faktu istnienia na gruncie obiektu garażowego o wymiarach 6,00 x 3,00 m, wzniesionego w 2002 r., bez wymaganego pozwolenia na budowę, nie kwestionuje sam skarżący, chociaż polemizuje z oceną prawną dokonaną przez organy. Nie można się zgodzić z argumentacją skarżącego, który twierdzi, że tego typu obiekt, jak garaż blaszany, niezwiązany trwale z gruntem, nie wymaga pozwolenia na budowę. Fakt trwałego związania obiektu z gruntem bądź brak takiego trwałego połączenia obiektu z gruntem nie przesądza o tym, czy wymagane jest pozwolenie na budowę, czy też nie. O tym, czy wymagane jest pozwolenie na budowę, czy też zgłoszenie właściwemu organowi, wynika z brzmienia art. 29 i 30 Prawa budowlanego. Z żadnego z wyżej wymienionych przepisów nie wynika, że tego typu garaż (niezależnie od tego, czy jest połączony trwale z gruntem, czy też nie) zwolniony jest z uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę. Do obowiązków inwestora należy więc zastosowanie się do postanowienia art. 28 Prawa budowlanego, bowiem w przeciwnym razie grozi sankcja określona w przepisie art. 48 Prawa budowlanego, którego zastosowanie w konkretnej sprawie nie zależy od uznania organów nadzoru budowlanego.

----------


## Piczman

Poza granicami miast również ?

----------


## aglig

> Czy mogę to zmienić w ten sposób że wyleje 3 słupy żelbetowe a zamiast ścian z OSB to wymuruję np betonem komórkowym 12cm i na to styropian 6-8cm ?
> Bramy brak. czyli nie będzie to chyba garaż.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Będzie to garaż ze wzgledu przede wszystkim  na funkcje
Warunki techniczne dokładnie o tym mówią:



> § 102. Garaż do przechowywania i bieżącej, niezawodowej obsługi samochodów osobowych, stanowiący samodzielny obiekt budowlany lub część innego obiektu, będący garażem zamkniętym - z pełną obudową zewnętrzną i zamykanymi otworami, bądź garażem otwartym - bez ścian zewnętrznych albo ze ścianami niepełnymi lub ażurowymi,

----------


## aglig

> Poza granicami miast również ?


Również. Ty rolnikiem nie jesteś i zabudowy zagrodowej nie posiadasz. ( twoja działka ma chyba tylko 8 arów ?)



> Art. 29. 1. Pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga budowa:
> 1) obiektów gospodarczych związanych z produkcją rolną i uzupełniających zabudowę zagrodową w ramach istniejącej działki siedliskowej:
> a) parterowych budynków gospodarczych o powierzchni zabudowy do 35 m2, przy rozpiętości konstrukcji nie większej niż 4,80 m,
> 2) wolno stojących parterowych budynków gospodarczych, wiat i altan oraz przydomowych oranżerii (ogrodów zimowych) o powierzchni zabudowy do 25 m2, przy czym łączna liczba tych obiektów na działce nie może przekraczać dwóch na każde 500 m2 powierzchni działki;


Przy czym za budynek gospodarczy nie uważa się garażu.
Dla potwierdzenia;



> Wyrok z dnia 20 maja 2009 r. Wojewódzki Sąd Administracyjny w Gliwicach II SA/Gl 1189/08
> Dla kwalifikacji obiektu jako gospodarczego funkcja gospodarcza winna być dominująca i podstawową. Garaż jest obiektem z zasady służącym przechowywaniu pojazdów. W garażu, oprócz samochodu, może być przechowywany inny sprzęt, nie decyduje to jednak o zmianie podstawowej funkcji obiektu jako garażu.
> Uzasadnienie:
> Przez budynek gospodarczy należy rozumieć w związku z tym budynek przeznaczony do niezawodowego wykonywania prac warsztatowych oraz do przechowywania materiałów, narzędzi, sprzętu i płodów rolnych służących mieszkańcom budynku mieszkalnego, budynku zamieszkania zbiorowego, budynku rekreacji indywidualnej, a także ich otoczenia, a w zabudowie zagrodowej przeznaczony również do przechowywania środków produkcji rolnej i sprzętu oraz płodów rolnych. Kategoria obiektu gospodarczego została zatem wyróżniona w oparciu o pełnioną przez niego funkcję gospodarczą. Dla kwalifikacji obiektu jako gospodarczego funkcja ta winna być dominująca i podstawową. Garaż jest obiektem z zasady służącym przechowywaniu pojazdów, które w zakresie przedmiotów wskazanych w przepisie się nie mieszczą. Niewątpliwie w garażu, oprócz samochodu, może być przechowywany inny sprzęt, nie decyduje to jednak o zmianie podstawowej funkcji obiektu jako garażu. W przekonaniu Sądu prawidłowo zatem organ odwoławczy przyjął, ze zrealizowany obiekt nie podlega przedmiotowemu zwolnieniu z obowiązku uzyskania pozwolenia na jego powstanie.

----------


## Piczman

> Również. Ty rolnikiem nie jesteś.


Jestem.

----------


## aglig

A jak występowałeś o warunki zabudowy na twoja działkę z domem to na zasadzie dobrego sąsiedztwa czy występowałeś o siedlisko.
Tylko jeśli masz typowe siedlisko obowiązuje cię te 35 m2



> Art. 29. 1. Pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga budowa:
> 1) obiektów gospodarczych związanych z produkcją rolną i uzupełniających zabudowę zagrodową w *ramach istniejącej działki siedliskowej*


Na potwierdzenie moich słów



> Wyrok z dnia 27 stycznia 2010 r. Wojewódzki Sąd Administracyjny w Gdańsku II SA/Gd 455/09
> 1. Skoro organ w postanowieniu nie określił jakiego dokumentu oczekuje w celu wykazania, że planowany budynek odpowiada definicji zawartej w art. 29 ust. 1 pkt 1 lit. a p.b. to nie powinien czynić stronie zarzutu nieuzupełnienia braków zgłoszenia, w sytuacji gdy strona złożyła dokument potwierdzający w jej ocenie fakt wskazywany przez organ.
> 2. Fakt, że skarżący posiada gospodarstwo rolne i ma tam swoje "siedlisko" czy "zagrodę" nie pozwala przyjąć, że każdy obiekt, który zamierza zbudować (czy to na terenie wchodzącym w skład jego gospodarstwa czy też na innym terenie) będzie uzupełniać zabudowę zagrodową tego gospodarstwa.
> 3. Pojęcie "gospodarstwa rolnego" nie może być utożsamiane z pojęciem "działki siedliskowej".
> Uzasadnienie:
> Działka siedliskowa to działka na której rolnik mieszka i pracuje, a zabudowa zagrodowa to zespół zabudowań na tej działce składający się z domu mieszkalnego i budynków gospodarczych (stodoły, obory, spichlerza...itp.). Zabudowa ta może być zwarta (gdy budynki się ze sobą stykają) lub wolnostojąca (gdy budynki się nie stykają) jednak musi znajdować się w tzw. jednym obejściu, ogrodzeniu, na zwartym obszarze. Fakt, że skarżący posiada w województwie k. gospodarstwo rolne i ma tam swoje "siedlisko" czy "zagrodę" nie pozwala przyjąć, że każdy obiekt, który zamierza zbudować (czy to na terenie wchodzącym w skład jego gospodarstwa czy też na innym terenie) będzie uzupełniać zabudowę zagrodową tego gospodarstwa. Ponadto pojęcie "gospodarstwa rolnego" nie może być utożsamiane z pojęciem "działki siedliskowej". Oczywistym jest, że cały teren gospodarstwa rolnego skarżącego o powierzchni ok. 14 ha nie jest tzw. działką siedliskową, a każdy obiekt usytuowany na terenie gospodarstwa rolnego i wykorzystywany na cele produkcji rolnej nie musi mieć charakteru uzupełniającego zabudowę zagrodową. Art. 29 ust. 1 pkt 1 lit. a) Prawa budowlanego, który stanowi, że pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga budowa obiektów gospodarczych związanych z produkcją rolną i uzupełniających zabudowę zagrodową w ramach istniejącej działki siedliskowej nie odnosi się do obiektu, jaki wedle zgłoszenia skarżący zamierzał wznieść na działce w K. Taki obiekt wymaga stosownie do art. 28 ust. 1 Prawa budowlanego pozwolenia na budowę. Zatem organ winien wnieść w omawianej sprawie sprzeciw w oparciu o art. 30 ust. 6 pkt 1 Prawa budowlanego, lecz powinien był to uczynić w terminie określonym w art. 30 ust. 5 tej ustawy. Skarżącemu należy wyjaśnić, że fakt, iż organ I instancji uchybił terminowi do wniesienia sprzeciwu i z tego względu Sąd uwzględnił skargę nie umożliwia mu zabudowy działki w K. stosownie do dokonanego zgłoszenia. Dla Sądu jest oczywistym, że dokonane zgłoszenie ma na celu zachowanie istniejącej na działce zabudowy i nadanie jej pozoru legalności.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Mam pytanie? to czyli kiedy nie trzeba zgłaszać wiaty?? i jakie wymagania winna spełniać takowa wiata??

----------


## Piczman

Może zostawmy te przepisy, to że nie można umyć samochodu przed domem to też w tym kraju "standard" .

----------


## aglig

> Mam pytanie? to czyli kiedy nie trzeba zgłaszać wiaty?? i jakie wymagania winna spełniać takowa wiata??


Wiatę do 25 m2 zabudowy zgłaszamy zawsze, powyżej 25 m2 musimy uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę.
Bez wzgledu na powierzchnie wiata garażowa ( garaż otwarty) wymaga uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę.
Dlatego przestrzegam przed zgłaszaniem do starostwa wiaty garażowej bo otrzymamy sprzeciw. Należy zgłaszać wiatę do ochrony np. płodów rolnych, drobnego sprzętu do prac domowych itp. lub wiatę służącą wypoczynkowi letniemu. Przestrzegam też przed uzasadnieniem wiaty jako miejsca gromadzenia opału (drewna) , szczególnie jeśli chcemy ją postawić blisko granicy ( przepisy p.poż) .

----------


## aglig

> Może zostawmy te przepisy, to że nie można umyć samochodu przed domem to też w tym kraju "standard" .


Dura lex sed lex.
Twarde prawo ale prawo.
Trochę dla rozluźnienia atmosfery
*Z prawem nie ma żartów. Już Rzymianie, w myśl łacińskiej sentencji wiedzieli, że należy skrupulatnie przestrzegać obowiązującego prawa, bez względu na to jak ciężkie obowiązki i jak surowe kary na nas nakłada. A jakich przepisów musimy przestrzegać teraz?*

Amerykańskie prawo przoduje w absurdalnych przepisach, do których musi dostosować się zdezorientowane społeczeństwo. Wyzwolone Stany Zjednoczone, w których zgodnie ze stereotypem najlepiej dba się o prawa człowieka i równouprawnienie płci szokują przepisem dotyczącym... sztucznej szczęki. Otóż Amerykanki mieszkające w stanie Vermont o zgodę na założenie sztucznej szczęki muszą prosić własnych mężów. Mało tego. Na Florydzie samotne przedstawicielki płci pięknej nie mogą w niedziele skakać ze spadochronem. Złamanie tego jakże radykalnego prawa grozi grzywną, a w wyjątkowych przypadkach także aresztem. W Los Angeles natomiast mąż ma prawo bić żonę nieprzekraczającym 3,5 centymetra pasem. Ciekawe jak na podobne przepisy w polskim prawie zareagowałyby nasze rodzime feministki...

Przenieśmy się teraz do sąsiadującej nam Azji. W Malezji obowiązuje zakaz hodowania kwiatów w doniczkach. Według szefa resortu finansów doniczki przeznaczone są do uprawy warzyw, co z kolei należy do obowiązków Malezyjczyków. W Japonii natomiast panuje zakaz wykorzystywania przez pracowników wszystkich dostępnych dni urlopu, bowiem to budzi powszechne zgorszenie. Iran z kolei straszy kochanków karą chłosty – za publiczne obejmowanie się na ulicy bądź nie daj Boże publiczne całowanie możemy dostać co najmniej 35 batów. Boleśnie. Boleśnie może być także na fotelu ginekologicznym w Bahrajnie, gdzie lekarz, zobowiązany zakazem bezpośredniego oglądania kobiecych organów płciowych, bada pacjentki obserwując je w... lustrzanym odbiciu! W Hong – Kongu natomiast kobieta może bezkarnie zabić kochankę męża, a nawet samego mężczyznę – pod warunkiem, że zrobi to gołymi dłońmi.

Odległa Australia także straszy restrykcyjnymi przepisami prawnymi. W mieście Victoria, za własnoręczne wymienienie przepalonej żarówki zapłacimy 10 funtów kary. Do tego władze upoważniły jedynie licencjonowanych elektryków. Jeśli marzymy natomiast o opalaniu się na słonecznej plaży w Bringhton Beach, musimy wyposażyć się w kostium kąpielowy sięgający od szyi do kolan. A skoro już o stroju mowa... w Australii nie możemy wyjść na ulicę w czarnym ubraniu, w filcowych butach i z wypastowaną czarną pastą do butów twarzą. Jak sądzą australijskie władze, strój ten jest atrybutem włamywacza. Ciekawe jak w takiej sytuacji radzą sobie usmarowani sadzą kominiarze...

Europa także słynie z wielu absurdalnych prawnych zakazów. Przoduje tu prawo Wielkiej Brytanii, gdzie nie można nam umierać w gmachu parlamentu. Łapiąc taksówkę w Londynie pamiętajmy, aby nie mieć przy sobie ludzkich zwłok. Nie zdziwmy się przy tym widząc w jej wnętrzu belę siana i worek owsa, co jest ich obowiązkowym zaopatrzeniem. W Anglii panuje także zakaz jedzenia przez kobiety czekoladek w środkach transportu publicznego. Jeśli zdarzy im się podczas podróży zasnąć – zobowiązane są do uiszczenia kary pieniężnej. Na najwyższą karę zasługuje natomiast naklejenie znaczka pocztowego z wizerunkiem królowej do góry nogami (jest to niezaprzeczalna zdrada stanu), a także podnoszenie porzuconych bagaży (to z kolei uważane jest za akt terroryzmu). We włoskim mieście Eraclea karą obłożone jest budowanie zamków z piasku, w Szwajcarii zaś suszenie prania w niedzielę oraz onanizm po godzinnie 22... ale tylko w pozycji stojącej. Grecy natomiast mają prawo spóźnić się do pracy, ale tylko pod warunkiem, że zatrzymał ich w domu poranny seks z żoną. Ciekawe, czy małżonka zostaje wówczas wzywana na świadka? We Francji nie wolno nam nazwać świni „Napoleon” ani trzymać w domu uznawanej za śmiertelną broń popielniczki. Bronią „bierną” jest natomiast u naszych zachodnich, niemieckich sąsiadów poduszka, której użycie w afekcie także jest karane. Natomiast u naszych wschodnich sąsiadów, w białoruskim mieście Lelczyce obowiązuje zakaz sprzedaży jajek. Jedyną szansą np. na poranny omlet jest zdobycie lekarskiej recepty, na którą w aptece wydawane są jajka. Można by rzec, że jaja są także w polskim prawie. Według rozporządzenie MSWiA polski strażnik nie może mieć ani brody, ani wąsów, ani długich włosów. W naszym pięknym kraju obowiązuje zakaz fotografowania dworców kolejowych, a także nałożony na katechetów zakaz straszenia dzieci diabłem. Kierowca posiadający prawo jazdy kategorii „D”, uprawniające go do kierowania autobusu, nie może prowadzić natomiast samochodu osobowego. Z kolei każda strona internetowa aktualizowana częściej niż raz w roku wymaga rejestracji w sądzie. 

O ile przepisy, które obowiązują w Polsce nie są tak absurdalne jak te ze Stanów Zjednoczonych czy Wielkiej Brytanii, bywają także uciążliwe.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Jeszcze jedno pytanie do aglig. Jeżeli chcę zbydować wiatę (zadaszenie) opartą jedną krawędzią o ścianę domu, zabudowaną (panelami zewnętrznymi) i z bramą  zamykaną. To jak to traktować, jeżeli będzie do 25m2 i słuzyć bedzie do przechowywania "płodów rolnych" :smile:  to jak to traktować, jeszcze wiata czy już nie??

----------


## aglig

To już będzie rozbudowa budynku mieszkalnego - pozwolenie na budowę

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

wiata (blaszak) wolno stojący do jakiegos okreslonego metraza nie wymaga pozwolenia, wazne aby taka konstrukcja byla przenoszalna czyli blaszak z wasami bo tak go mozna przetransportowac z dluzycy na plac i ustawic w wybranym miejscu
robiony na miejscu powinien miec wyraznie zaznaczone miejsce przykrecenie profilu konstrukcyjnego do wasow podloza na ktorym umiejscowiamy wiate.
za to nie placimy
za garaz murowany (na ktory musisz miec plany) placisz stawke ok 7zl/m2 garaz murowany przy budynku to koszty jak za budynek, zwiekszasz metraz budynku.

a z czego te garaze i wiaty chcecie robic?

----------


## Piczman

Z drewna  :wink:

----------


## .:migotka:.

Kurna chata, ja po waszych dyskusjach już nie wiem: czy na taką wiatę, jak wkleiłam na początku tego wątku muszę mieć pozwolenie lub zgłoszenie?

----------


## markoos

> Będzie to garaż ze wzgledu przede wszystkim  na funkcje
> Warunki techniczne dokładnie o tym mówią:


ok dzięki
czyli wychodzi na to że w projekcie nie powinno być jaka wiata tylko garaż (ze względu na fundament w projekcie)
A jak to jest z opłatami za wiatę a garaż (będzie dostawiony do ściany)

----------


## aglig

> wiata (blaszak) wolno stojący do jakiegos okreslonego metraza nie wymaga pozwolenia, wazne aby taka konstrukcja byla przenoszalna czyli blaszak z wasami bo tak go mozna przetransportowac z dluzycy na plac i ustawic w wybranym miejscu
> robiony na miejscu powinien miec wyraznie zaznaczone miejsce przykrecenie profilu konstrukcyjnego do wasow podloza na ktorym umiejscowiamy wiate.
> za to nie placimy
> za garaz murowany (na ktory musisz miec plany) placisz stawke ok 7zl/m2 garaz murowany przy budynku to koszty jak za budynek, zwiekszasz metraz budynku.
> 
> a z czego te garaze i wiaty chcecie robic?


Powtórze się bo widać że niektórzy nie czytają. Bardzo proszę nie wprowadzać nikogo w błąd, bo to może trochę uderzyć po kieszeni



> Wyrok z dnia 22 października 2004 r. Wojewódzki Sąd Administracyjny w Warszawie IV SA 1535/03
> Fakt trwałego związania obiektu z gruntem bądź brak takiego trwałego połączenia obiektu z gruntem nie przesądza o tym, czy wymagane jest pozwolenie na budowę, czy też nie.
> Uzasadnienie:
> Ustalenia stanu faktycznego sprawy, dokonane przez organy nadzoru budowlanego, są bezsporne. Faktu istnienia na gruncie obiektu garażowego o wymiarach 6,00 x 3,00 m, wzniesionego w 2002 r., bez wymaganego pozwolenia na budowę, nie kwestionuje sam skarżący, chociaż polemizuje z oceną prawną dokonaną przez organy. Nie można się zgodzić z argumentacją skarżącego, który twierdzi, że tego typu obiekt, jak garaż blaszany, niezwiązany trwale z gruntem, nie wymaga pozwolenia na budowę. Fakt trwałego związania obiektu z gruntem bądź brak takiego trwałego połączenia obiektu z gruntem nie przesądza o tym, czy wymagane jest pozwolenie na budowę, czy też nie. O tym, czy wymagane jest pozwolenie na budowę, czy też zgłoszenie właściwemu organowi, wynika z brzmienia art. 29 i 30 Prawa budowlanego. Z żadnego z wyżej wymienionych przepisów nie wynika, że tego typu garaż (niezależnie od tego, czy jest połączony trwale z gruntem, czy też nie) zwolniony jest z uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę. Do obowiązków inwestora należy więc zastosowanie się do postanowienia art. 28 Prawa budowlanego, bowiem w przeciwnym razie grozi sankcja określona w przepisie art. 48 Prawa budowlanego, którego zastosowanie w konkretnej sprawie nie zależy od uznania organów nadzoru budowlanego.

----------


## Piczman

Wiata już stoi  :wink: 
Tak oto wygląda, fotki robiłem jeszcze w ogólnym bałaganie ,,,

----------


## aglig

> Kurna chata, ja po waszych dyskusjach już nie wiem: czy na taką wiatę, jak wkleiłam na początku tego wątku muszę mieć pozwolenie lub zgłoszenie?


Powtórze jeszcze raz.
Wiatę do 25 m2 zabudowy zgłaszamy zawsze, powyżej 25 m2 musimy uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę.
Bez wzgledu na powierzchnie wiata garażowa ( garaż otwarty) wymaga uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę.
Dlatego przestrzegam przed zgłaszaniem do starostwa wiaty garażowej bo otrzymamy sprzeciw. Należy zgłaszać wiatę do ochrony np. płodów rolnych, drobnego sprzętu do prac domowych itp. lub wiatę służącą wypoczynkowi letniemu. Przestrzegam też przed uzasadnieniem wiaty jako miejsca gromadzenia opału (drewna) , szczególnie jeśli chcemy ją postawić blisko granicy ( przepisy p.poż). 
Wiata to jest obiekt, który nie posiada ścian, otworów okiennych ani drzwiowych, (Prawo budowlane nie zawiera definicji terminu "wiata", tak więc interpretując ten termin należy odwołać się do jego potocznego znaczenia. W powszechnym rozumieniu za wiatę uważa się "budowlę składającą się z konstrukcji dachowej wspartej na słupkach" (Encyklopedia PWN, Warszawa 1996), "lekką budowlę w postaci dachu wspartego na słupach (...)" (Słownik Języka Polskiego, www.sjp.pwn.pl). 
Dla wiat nie obowiązują odległości od granicy. Wiaty mogą przylegać do budynku mieszkalnego ( i tu są dwie szkoły w zależności od starostwa mogą lub nie mogą być z nim trwale połączone, ale wyroki Sądowe raczej dopuszczają połączenie z budynkiem).

----------


## kalumet

> Dla wiat nie obowiązują odległości od granicy. Wiaty mogą przylegać do budynku mieszkalnego ( i tu są dwie szkoły w zależności od starostwa mogą lub nie mogą być z nim trwale połączone, ale wyroki Sądowe raczej dopuszczają połączenie z budynkiem).


właśnie byłem w starostwie
przy okazji zapytałem się babki, która wydaje PnB
powiedziała, że jeżeli wiatę połączę trwale z budynkiem
to będzie rozbudowa domu i trzeba mieć pozwolenie
ale powiedziała że tego nikt nie sprawdza
byle tylko na mapce narysować
że między budynkiem a wiatą jest odstęp
wystarczający do konserwacji
jednemu wystarczy 10 cm
inny potrzebuje 1 m
to już od nas zależy jaką odległość narysujemy

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

pisalem o blaszaku z okresu 2000r, bede w gminie w piatek to sie dopytam dokladnie o wiate, blaszak i ceny za garaz murowany.

----------


## .:migotka:.

Piczman, fajna ci ta altana wychodzi  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

> Piczman, fajna ci ta altana wychodzi


Dzięki  :smile: 
Mam nadzieje ze jeszcze kogoś przekonam do budowy czegoś podobnego ,,,

Póki co bez blachy i innych "detali" ale i tak fajowo wygląda  :wink: 









Tam gdzie stoi przyczepka będzie schowek na graty obity deską szalówką, zastanawiam się nad pół-balem, takim :



W trakcie wykańczania wiaty będę wklejał zdjęcia, ale to chyba nieprędko, ehhh ta kasa   :sad: 

Pozdr.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

Załatwianie spraw urzedowych to w PL masakra.
To co sie dowiedzialem to tyle ze na altane i blaszak pozwolenia nie potrzeba nalezy tylko naniesc to na plany, ze blaszak to rozumiem ale np gotowa kupiona altane to juz lekka przesada. Babka sie tak obuzyla ze powiedziala iz nalezy miec szkic dzialki zeby mogla stalic co i jak i powiedziala wstepnie ze moja wybrna lokalizacja murowanego garazu jej nie odpowiada tylko ona sugeruje naroznik dzialki...
stwierdzam tylko jedno *Piczman* rob swoje niezle Ci to wyszlo

----------


## sSiwy12

Nie chcę krakać, ale to umiejscowienie tego „czegoś” na działce  urąga wszelkim zasadom – zwłaszcza w przypadku obicia (dobicia) ścian – zwłaszcza drewnianych.

I ostatnia sprawa, jak sprawa się rypnie, to będzie raczej do rozbiórki + kara (chyba 25.000zł)
Tej samowoli, bo taką jest, nie da się zalegalizować.

Ps. Radzę abyś te zdjęcia szybciutko skasował, bo w połączeniu z  Twoim komentarzem, jest to bardzo niebezpieczne dla Ciebie – urzędnicy  też tu bywają.

----------


## Piczman

Zgadzam się z Tobą Rysiu w 100 % i pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Może po prostu lepiej rozbić namiot albo postawić Tipi? chociaż Tipi też pewnie trzeba zgłosić... paranoja.

----------


## minimetr

> Podstawy pod słupy wylane, jako szalunek ponad ziemię użyłem rury PCV fi 150 .
> Jak już wszystko zwiąże odetnę co trzeba żeby nie wystawało ponad kamyk .


Piczman, napisz mi proszę czy Ty w te zrobione odwierty  + ten wystający fragment ponad ziemią zalałeś to betonem i to wystarczy do utrzymania konstrukcji, czy może beton jest rozlany na większej powierzchni tylko źle odbieram to ujęcie ??

PS. bardzo fajna konstrukcja.

----------


## Piczman

To co widzisz w koło słupka to troszkę rozlanego betonu .
Wszystko trzyma się na średnicy otworu czyli 22 cm jak dobrze pamiętam.
Zalewałem równo z ziemią, potem osadzałem PCV i dopełniałem betonem .

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

konstrukcja iscie elegancka, co do papirów to juz inny problem...

----------


## Kuba Dąb

problem jak problem. Tak naprawdę nikt tego nie sprawdzi.

----------


## mobyk888

Prawda jest taka, że dopóki nikt nas z ucha nie strzeli żeśmy sobie coś postawili na WŁASNEJ ZIEMI to urzędasy raczej nie robią obchodów po rejonie, żeby wypatrzeć a to wiaty a to blaszaka..., Wydaje mi się że mają tyle kaw do wypicia i tyle pierdół papierowych do zrobienia, że jakimiś nalotami na miasto chyba nie będą ludzi straszyć. a jak ktoś ma "uprzejmych" sąsiadów to będzie wzywał policje bo mu głośno jak trawnik kosimy...

apropos Piczman

czy to twój autorski projekt wiaty? czy kupiłeś? bo wydaje mi się, że  brakuje w niej kliku elementów nośnych.

----------


## Piczman

Projekt mój ale takie sprawy jak konstrukcja to wybór ekipy, na co dzień stawiają więźby dachowe ale również i inne zadaszenia.
Bardzo doświadczeni i sprawdzeni .

----------


## przybyl

Witam jak wielu zastanawiam się co wybrać wiata czy garaż, na razie skłaniam się ku wiacie i nawet mam już na to pomysł, ale jeszcze nie wiem czy dobry  :big tongue:  ( budowa ma ruszyć na wiosnę ). 

Założenia – miejsce na dwa samochody+ motocykl+ meble ogrodowe + drewno do kominka + sprzęt ogrodowy + graty.

Sprawę załatwił by po prostu duży garaż dwustanowiskowy z dodatkową przestrzenią, ale…

Nie chce  budować garażu w bryle budynku ( dom ma być na płycie fundamentowej )  bo nie widzę powodu dlaczego miałbym budować samochodom salon większy niż sobie – koszt jest nie uzasadniony zwłaszcza w stosunku do raczej niedużego domu. 
Garaż doklejany na osobnej płycie  również jest kosztowym, wymiana gruntu izolację itd. a nie chce ogrzewać garażu – też do mnie to nie przemawia 

Dlatego wymyśliłem sobie,  wiatę garażową na dwa samochody +  garaż o konstrukcji drewnianej (bądź stalowej, względnie garaż jak gotowy element betonowy lecz niestety nie ma w okolicy żadnego producenta takiego wynalazku ). 
Schematyczne ustawienie obiektów względem budynku przedstawiam na załącznikach. Garaż chciałbym obłożyć płytami OSB lub cementowo wiórowymi i powiedzmy 5-10cm styro, a do tego niewielka opaska pozioma ze stoyro w gruncie żeby mi grunt stabilizowała temperaturę w garażu.  Dach tego wynalazku miałby być jednospadowy o małym koncie nachylenia lecz od. Całość konstrukcji ma być przykryta blachą falistą ( kwestia odcięcia się wiązalnie od domu, inny kont inna faktura pokrycia ) o kolorze identycznym jak  kolor dachu domu.  Drzwi tarasowe miałyby prowadzić bezpośrednio pod dach wiaty ( jak coś to można w czasie grilla uciec przed deszczem pod dach ) 
Zastosowany schemat daje mi: miejsce pod dachem na dwa samochody+ meble ogrodowe + drewno do kominka miejsce pod dachem i zabezpieczone przed dostępem - motocykl + sprzęt ogrodowy + graty + możliwość schowania jednego samochód jeżeli jest potrzeba.  

W tym miejscu rodzą się moje wątpliwości:
-Czy jakiś sprytny urzędnik nie będzie próbował mi tego garażu potraktować jako osobnego obiektu o przeznaczeniu gospodarczym  i obłożyć odpowiednim podatkiem. 
- Czy tego typu wiata wraz z garażem o drewnianej konstrukcji wymaga osobnego projektu, czy też konstruktor na etapie adaptacji może sobie dołożyć to do istniejącego projektu ? 
- Czy posadowienie drewnianych słupów tuż przy płycie bomu będzie stanowić problem ( nacisk na opaskę przeciwysadzeniową )?

----------


## kaawon

Podbijam wątek swoim pytaniem: czy wiata garażowa (po uzyskaniu pozwolenia na budowę oczywiście) jest tożsama z garażem w oczach urzędników jeśli idzie o powierzchnię zabudowy? Mówiąc jaśniej: czy w momencie gdy dla danej działki przewidziane jest max 150m2 pow. zabudowy to czy taka wiata garażowa jest w tych metrach uwzględniana czy nie? Szukam jakiegoś rozwiązania na garaż na małej działce.
Pozdrawiam,
Adam

----------


## amalfi

Ja też podbijam. Widziałam ostatnio dom, który wiatę miał połączoną z bramą. To znaczy jak się wjedzie w bramę, to od razu staje się pod zadaszeniem. Czy to możliwe prawnie?

----------


## eniu

> Ja też podbijam. Widziałam ostatnio dom, który wiatę miał połączoną z bramą. To znaczy jak się wjedzie w bramę, to od razu staje się pod zadaszeniem. Czy to możliwe prawnie?


Urzędnik zapytany, musi udzielić odpowiedzi. Spytasz, uruchomisz lawinę....

Zbuduj pergolę. Przykryj potem czymś, choćby przezroczystym - raz w roku myjką ciśnieniową z drabiny umyjesz...Bluszczem otocz, różę pnącą daj...

----------


## amalfi

> Urzędnik zapytany, musi udzielić odpowiedzi. Spytasz, uruchomisz lawinę....
> 
> Zbuduj pergolę. Przykryj potem czymś, choćby przezroczystym - raz w roku myjką ciśnieniową z drabiny umyjesz...Bluszczem otocz, różę pnącą daj...


Chodzi o inną działkę niż tę, na której mieszkam. Nie znam tam ludzi, nie wiem, czy się jakiś nie przyczepi. Odkryłam ostatnio, że mam słup w miejscu wjazdu do przyszłego garażu i teraz myslę, co zrobić, jak się tego słupa nie da przenieść.  :Confused:

----------


## ALUPLEX

Witam serdecznie. Polecam wykonanie wiaty w konstrukcji drewnianej z wykończeniem od góry profilami aluminiowymi z uszczelkami. Profile są malowane na dowolny kolor RAL. Wypełnienie to świetlik na całej powierzchni dachu. Połowa wiaty posiada poddasze na narzędzia. Płyty na dachu są przezroczyste co powoduje, że jak podjeżdżamy samochodem to jest w nim widno podczas wypakowywania rzeczy. Gwarancja na wiele lat i jakość wykonania- Perfekt. Aluplex Będzin. Zapraszamy. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjXgvmC4BDQ

----------


## domisiak211

Cześć, pozwolę sobie odświeżyć temat. Mam dom z garażem jednak pojawił się drugi samochód i problem gdzie bo gdzie parkować. Niestety nie mam możliwości rozbudowy garażu, ponieważ garaż znajduje się na poziomie -1  :sad:  jedynym miejscem "budowy" może być zielona przestrzeń z boku domu 6,4 metra. Sąsiad ma umiejscowiony garaż z oknem około 2m od mojego płotu. Pojawił się pomysł wiaty, jednak po przeczytaniu tego wątku trochę się załamuję. Myślałam, że nie potrzebuję pozwoleń itp. Rozważam jeszcze namioty garażowe ale nikt ze znajomych nie ma takiego cuda, zresztą wiaty też nie  :wink:  budżetu też nie chciałabym zbytnio nadwyrężać  :wink:  co sugerujecie?

----------


## pandzik

Masz dom mieszkalny to na wolnostojącą wiate do 50m2 nie potrzebujesz zgłoszenia ani pozwolenia. 2 takie wiaty mozesz postawic na kazdy 1000m2 dzialki

----------


## domisiak211

> Masz dom mieszkalny to na wolnostojącą wiate do 50m2 nie potrzebujesz zgłoszenia ani pozwolenia. 2 takie wiaty mozesz postawic na kazdy 1000m2 dzialki


A kwestia bocznego osłonięcia ścian? można? Czy wtedy to będzie "garaż otwarty"?

----------


## jajmar

> A kwestia bocznego osłonięcia ścian? można? Czy wtedy to będzie "garaż otwarty"?


Wiatę wolno a nie garaż otwarty. Garaż to inne przepisy

----------


## edde

> Masz dom mieszkalny to na wolnostojącą wiate do 50m2 nie potrzebujesz zgłoszenia ani pozwolenia. 2 takie wiaty mozesz postawic na kazdy 1000m2 dzialki


a co można gdy działka ma 950m2?

----------


## pandzik

Wszystko można. Idzie abolicja.

----------

